# (YBA) Kalath in Wicht's Lair III.



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

location: Temple

*Round:* 3
*Hits Remaining:* - / 2 / - / - / 7

The two remaining goblins team up to overwhelm Kalath and then torture him.

_Goblin Guard 2:_ *The wolf torments the pillars; avoids the kick of the rain!*

_Goblin Priest:_ *The fox overwhelms the mesa; removes the chaos of the vermin! *yen**

yen=3


----------



## graydoom (Feb 6, 2002)

Current Hits: 13
Current Ki: 5

Kalath attacks, using the terrain of the temple to mangle the goblin guard!

Attack at Guard #2: The frog mangles the temple; grasps the chaos of the rodent!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

Kalath kills the last goblin guard, and now faces just the priest who smacks kalath for *1 hit*.  The priest is unhurt however and confidant in his own abilities.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 6, 2002)

Current Hits: 12
Current Ki: 5

Kalath attacks the priest for the first time!

Attack at Priest: The rabbit wracks the desert; absorbs the tempest of the armor!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

location: Temple

*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* - /  / - / - / 7

_Goblin Priest:_ *The chopstick seeks through the hells; defends against the kick of the lightbeam!*

yen=3 

The priest attacks Kalath with a wave of spiritual energy, but Kalath manages to resist it and deal *1 hit* to the priest.



location: Temple

*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* - /  / - / - / 6


_Goblin Priest:_ *
The mantis punches through the marsh; shields against the kick of the air!*

yen=3 


boards have been booting me


----------



## graydoom (Feb 6, 2002)

ooc: Boards are randomly going up and down for me . Last post for an hour or two.

Current Hits: 12
Current Ki: 5

Kalath wields his dagger and makes a gliding attack against the priest!

Attack at Priest: The dagger glides before the wetlands; parts the blood of the cat!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

The goblin priest punches Kalath for *1 hit.*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 6, 2002)

location: Temple

*Round:* 
*Hits Remaining:* - /  / - / - / 6


_Goblin Priest:_ *
The hammer slashes in the midst of the hells; leaps over the blood of the fire!*

yen=3 

Porbably won't post a lot more tonight between the boards and RL.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 6, 2002)

Kalath backpedals from the priest's attack, and throws sand in the priest's face, distracting him for long enough that Kalath can regain his balance.

Dirty Trick!


----------



## graydoom (Feb 6, 2002)

ooc: And my next rounds attack... I might be afk for a while too, so I figured I'd post this now.

Current Hits: 11
Current Ki: 5

Kalath dances around the priest and attacks!

Attack at Priest: The toad dances in the midst of the plain; avoids the onslaught of the teardrop so fast that it perfectly grasps the stab of the armor!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 7, 2002)

*Goblin Priest*
*CR:* 6
*Hits:* 7
*Possessions:* Shield
*Yen Factor:* 2
*Powers:* Master of the Silent Hells
Expert of the Heavens
Dirty Trick, Shove, Chair Shot 

The priest delivers a cheap shot at Kalath.

*CHAIR SHOT*

And then the priest backs off waiting to see what Kalath will do.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 7, 2002)

Current Hits: 10
Current Ki: 5

Kalath continues to attack the priest.

Attack at Priest: The manticore tracks within the fountain; wards off the motion of the amphibian!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 7, 2002)

*Round:* 7
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / 6 

_Goblin Priest: _ *The northstar swims above the pond; conceals the rolling of the mist!*

Kalath strikes the goblin for *1 hit*.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 7, 2002)

Current Hits: 10
Current Ki: 5

Using a slow attack style, Kalath overwhelms the priest!

Attack at Priest: The turtle overwhelms the lake; waves away the energy of the moon!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 7, 2002)

Seeing what Kalath is about to do, the priest unleashes with a mental blast that pushes Kalath back but does no harm to him.

*Shove!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 7, 2002)

Current Hits: 10
Current Ki: 5

Kalath makes a sweeping and leaping attack on the priest!

Attack at Priest: The ki-rin sweeps through the marsh; leaps over the drive of the canine!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 7, 2002)

*Round:* 9
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / 5 

_Goblin Priest: _ *The staff slaughters the steppes; guards against the rolling of the air!*

The goblin whacks Kalath good for *1 hit*.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 7, 2002)

Current Hits: 9
Current Ki: 5

Kalath slashes at the priest with his metal fan!

Attack at Priest: The fan slashes by the city; parts the punch of the amphibian!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 8, 2002)

*Round:* 10
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / 5 

_Goblin Priest: _ *The cherry blossum thrusts the palace; wards off the onslaught of the lily!*


Kalath dodges the goblins attack and delivers a blow for *2 hits*.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 8, 2002)

ooc: Wicht, I have a fan weapon, so it adds +1 damage to my fan moves. So that last hit would have done 2 damage. And this hit would do 3 damage if it hits (volcano sig location plus fan weapon)

Current Hits: 9
Current Ki: 5

Kalath strikes once more with his metal fan, using the terrain to great advantage.

Attack at Priest: The fan drops above the volcano; blocks the cut of the leaf!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 8, 2002)

hits have been adjusted accordingly

*Round:* 11
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / 3

The Goblin priest mutters a brief prayer and Kalath is momentarily blinded!  

_Goblin Priest: _ *DIRTY TRICK!*


Kalath's blindness passes in an instance and he is able to see the Goblin priest charging at him. 


*Round:* 12
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / 3

The Goblin priest leaps towards Kalath!

_Goblin Priest: _ *The frog leaps facing the pond; guards against the quickening of the moon!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 8, 2002)

Current Hits: 9
Curent Ki: 5

Kalath presses his attack with his spear!

Attack at Priest: The spear scatters the vineyard; negates the kick of the rainbow!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 8, 2002)

Kalath skewers the goblin doing *2 hits* worth of damage.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 8, 2002)

*Round:* 13
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / 1

The Goblin priest desperately bites Kalath.

_Goblin Priest: _ *The vine devours the delta; avoids the punch of the earth!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 8, 2002)

Current Hits: 9
Current Ki: 5

Kalath laughs and dealing a slamming blow to the Priest, finishing him off!

Chair Shot at Priest!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 8, 2002)

On the bodies, kalath finds three yen.  There are also four spears and a shield.  The room appears to have been some sort of sleeping quarters, likely that of the priest and his guards.  

There are crude paintings on the walls of goblins defeating masses of human fighters and a few occult symbols are painted on the floor here and there.

There are no exits from this round room other than the one Kalath entered.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 8, 2002)

ooc: And I get 1.5 exp, right?

Kalath exits the room and heads back to the main path, and when he reaches he continues northwards.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 8, 2002)

Do you have 8 natural hits - is that right?

If so then right, you would recieve 1.5 experience. (I was trying to look up your hits when I saw you had posted)

Going back to the main northerward corridor, Kalath heads about 20 feet further north before coming to an intersection.  Passages head off to the left and right and both end at wooden doors.  The tunnel also continues north.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 8, 2002)

Kalath continues along the north tunnel.

ooc: Here are Kalath's current stats, for reference.

Kalath
*Round:* Null
*Current Hits:* 16
*Total Hits:* 16

*Experience:* 4
*Saved Experience*: 0
*Natural Hits:* 8
*Yen:* 13.5
*Being Worn*: Mithril Chain Shirt (+4 hits), Mithril Kote (+4 hits)
*Being Wielded*: +2 Hammer (+3 damage), Staff (+1 damage), Kama (+1 damage), Dagger (+1 damage), Sword (+1 damage), Spear (+1 damage),  Chopsticks (+1 damage), Claws (+1 damage), Fan (+1 damage), Spiked Gloves (+1 damage on fist), Needle (+1 damage)
*Possessions*: Anti-Kobold Whistle, 23 Spears, 1 Shield
*Tournament Record:* 1-0

*ABILITIES*:
Intense Sarcasm and a Pessimistic Outlook
Dirty Trick (x1) [Left: 1]
Shove (x1) [Left: 1]
Chair Shot (x1) [Left: 1]
Ki (x8) [Left: 8]
Unholy Warrior
Unholy Battery
Master of the Phoenix
Student of the Volcano


----------



## Wicht (Feb 8, 2002)

Another thirty feet through the tunnel and Kalath enters into a very large cavern room.  

The walls have been coated with black paint and the floor has been cobbled with red stone.  There is a tunnel leading out to the north and around the entrance to the tunnel, the rock has been crudely carved into pillars, painted gold.  Above the northern tunnel entrance, in yellow letters are the words "Abandon All Hope."  

Four Orcs stand guard in the room.

They leer at Kalath and one of them inquires, "Watcha doing here patsy?  Best to turn around and leave unless you got business with the bosses!"  Kalath notices that there is a bronze gong on the northern wall behind the orcs.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 8, 2002)

"Business? Yeah, I got somma that. Now stand aside and let me pass."


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

"Hey Bum! We aint as dense as some of them goblins you probably been messing with.  Not that we cares, the rats aint worth the slime that nursed them!  But if you gots real business with one of the bosses then you had better be a little more descriptive."


----------



## graydoom (Feb 9, 2002)

"More descriptive, you say.... Let me say this, then... stand in my way, and you shall taste the same business that I have with the bosses."


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

"That so!  Well, Mister I got business with the bosses, if you really want to talk to them you missed the way.  Go back down to the last intersection and go right.  The doors unlocked and there are some tunnels that ways that will lead you down to some of the bosses."


----------



## graydoom (Feb 9, 2002)

"Thanks."

Distrusting what the orcs have said, but seeing no reason to call them on it yet, Kalath goes and follows their directions.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

Kalath bactracks to the intersection and makes a right.  As the orcs said, the door is unlocked.  

Opening it leads to a small cavern chamber filled with dried and hanging foodstuffs.  There are curious tracks on the sandy floor but by the light of the torches on the wall Kalath can not tell what they were made by.  Kalath sees a small tummel, perhaps three feet in diameter on the north wall of the room.  There is a much larger tunnel however on the southern wall.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 9, 2002)

Kalath walks to and enters the larger tunnel to the south.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

The tunnel quickly turns right and continues to curve.  It opens up into another cavern chamber, this one empty, except for the tracks on the floor.  The tracks lead to a tunnel on the opposite side of the chamber.  Torches burn on the walls of this room as well.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 9, 2002)

Kalath carefully continues to follow the tracks.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

This tunnel curves as well and slopes down.  As it curves to the left, Kalath becomes aware that he has lost his sense of direction and really doesn't know which way he is headed.  The tunnel curves this way for about fifteen feet and then heads straight into a large room witha distinct odor.  

Several large rats, a dozen at least, stare at Kalath and then flee into two tunnels.  The tunnels are on the wall to Kalath's right.  

Scattered here and there on the sandy floor are large "nests" filled with grass, leaves, bones, rags and large rat droppings.  A single torch illuminates the room.

The two tunnels are large enough to enter, being about four feet in height.  The one closest to the tunnel Kalath entered through is also the smallest.  The other one slopes down but would be almost large enough for a man to enter if he stooped or crouched.  The first tunnel is dark, there appears to be a light of some sort further down the other, larger tunnel.

I got some things to do for a while, I will check back later tonight though


----------



## graydoom (Feb 9, 2002)

Kalath walks down the larger tunnel, towards the light.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

change of plans - i got another hour 

The tunnel opens up into an unusual room.  

There is a table against the wall to Kalath's right, littered with food and papers.  There is a throne of sorts directly across the chamber from Kalath, about fifteen feet away and a scruffy man sits upon it.  He is dressed in a tattered robe and he holds a staff in his hand.  Upon his head rest a curious crown made of bones.  Around the man are a half dozen rats, each as large as a dog.

The man smiles and speaks, "Greetings, my friends said I could expect a guest."


----------



## graydoom (Feb 9, 2002)

"I am glad to see that I was expected. Who are these friends of yours that have such knowledge?"


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

the man waves to indicate the rats and then smiles.  "They are like brothers to me and they said you were wandering through our tunnels.

"May I ask what brings you to my abode?"


----------



## graydoom (Feb 9, 2002)

ooc: First, a YB ruling. Does Chi Strike stop a Sash from using Bribe Judges after the judge has judged the Chi Striked round?

"I was told by the kind orcs upstairs that these tunnels might lead to the "bosses"... would you perhaps be one of them? Or, if not, would you have information on where I could find them?"


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

ooc: no   Bribe judges is a pretty nice ability in all honesty.

The man laughs.  

"I guess you could call me a boss."

He smiles and says, "You seem like a capable fellow, how would you like to do a job for me?"



hours up, now I gotta go do some things


----------



## graydoom (Feb 9, 2002)

ooc: Heh, how funny, I would have won even if I hadn't used the Bribe Judges.

"I'm willing. Really depends on the job, though. Explain it and I'll decide...."


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

"I have a brother who is being held a prisoner up in the cemetery.  If you free him, and return him here, I will tell you of a tomb above that will let you down into the third level of this complex where there is much glory for one such as yourself."


----------



## graydoom (Feb 9, 2002)

"Where is your brother being held?"


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

"My brother's name is Rettburg and he is being held in a small crypt in the cemetery above.  

"I would free him but really I dare not lest I invoke wrath on myself, but you seem intent on bringing trouble so why not have you do it.  

"There is an unnamed path that leads north from the "Path of the dead".  At least it used to have a name but vandals tore down the signpost.  About halfway up the path on the right side is a small crypt.  Rettburg's name is carved over the door I believe.  Free him and tell him that Rettville wants him to show you the way into Ooga's territory."


----------



## graydoom (Feb 9, 2002)

"I will search for him, and do what I can."

Kalath leaves, and re-traces his steps back outside and onto the path of the dead, making his way back through the intersections until he finds the unnamed path leading north.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

Kalath takes his leave of the man, Rettville and proceeds back out of the caverns.  Nothing and nobody hinders him in leaving.  

He walks back up the stairs and enters into the cemetery and then proceeds south.  The fog is still thick, but Kalath can make out the path

He passes the "Street of Tombs," and the "Path of War before finally arriving at the path going west which the sign proclaims to be the "Path of the Dead."  It is in fact the path that Kalath had come off of after leaving the Great Tomb of Wicht.

Heading west Kalath soon comes to a path leading north.  He can just make out the cobblestones through the fog.  There is no sign however that he can see proclaiming the name.

This could be the path.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 9, 2002)

Kalath heads onto the cobblestone path.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

The fog swirls thickly around Kalath as he heads north but the path runs straight and flat.  It is hard to judge distances, but eventually Kalath makes out a small white stone building on his right, only about twenty feet from the path, the front lit with a single torch.  

Making his way over to the building, Kalath sees that there are words carved over the door, illuminated by the torch light.  They read "Here lies Retburrg, who tried to burgle from Wicht."


----------



## graydoom (Feb 9, 2002)

Kalath chuckles. "So that's how he got imprisoned...."

Kalath opens the door and walks in.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

It is dark inside the crypt and as he walks through the door, Kalath barely sees the lumbering forms in time.  As he dodges a fist flying his way, Kalath is aware that there are four zombies guarding the way in.

*Zombies*
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 3
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:* Undead, Expert of the silent Cemetery


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

The zombies close in!

_Zombie 1:_ *The mantis punches with the marsh; protects against the push of the stone!* 
_Zombie 2:_ *The fist dominates the palace; guards against the storm of the air! *yen**
_Zombie 3:_ *The owl devours the forest; waves away the rising of the teardrop!*
_Zombie 4:_ *The needle storms the knoll; leaps over the slash of the shadow!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 9, 2002)

Current Hits: 16
Current Ki: 8

Kalath attacks.

Attack at Zombie #4: The mongoose falls across the wetlands; redirects the beauty of the rain!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

Perhaps it is the suprise of an unexpected attack, but Kalath's defenses are down and between one zombie biting him, another punching him and the other two kicking him, Kalath takes a total of *4 hits*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

The zombies continue to attack fiercely.

_Zombie 1:_ *The thorn ravages the madlands; avoids the blood of the fortress!* 
_Zombie 2:_ *The crab invades the mesa; dodges the energy of the sun!*
_Zombie 3:_ *The thunder painlessly burns the savanna; grasps the aggression of the canine!*
_Zombie 4:_ *The ki-rin decimates the vale; absorbs the beauty of the ki! *yen**  

yen = 2


----------



## graydoom (Feb 9, 2002)

Current Hits: 12
Current Ki: 8

Kalath spins around and then attacks!

Attack at Zombie #2: The dragon spins next to the gate; absorbs the tempest of the fortress!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

Kalath delivers *1 hit* to the zombie but takes *3 hits* from the other three.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 9, 2002)

*Round:* 3
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / 2 / 3 / 3

The fourth zombie continues his drive, but the other three fall back a bit before moving in again.

_Zombie 1:_ *The tree elegantly silences the gate; wards off the aggression of the canine!* 
_Zombie 2:_ *The staff glides next to the hells; dodges the thrust of the ape!*
_Zombie 3:_ *The tiger flips below the vineyard; scatters the assailment of the reptile!*
_Zombie 4:_ *The owl burns the badlands as it beautifully quells the fountain; redirects the onslaught of the stone!*  

yen = 2


----------



## graydoom (Feb 9, 2002)

ooc: Combat vs multiple enemies can really hurt a lot 

Current Hits: 9
Current Ki: 8

Kalath moves through the shadows and attacks!

Attack (SL +1) at Zombie #2: The shadowy tree eliminates the ricefield; defends against the aggression of the willow!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

yeah I notice - this is the worst you've done yet though

Kalath finally gets his act together and though he takes *1 hit* he manages to fell on of the zombies with dark energies.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / - / 3 / 3

The three remaining zombies move around Kalath and as the last one draws his attention the other two attack.

_Zombie 1:_ *The wolf carves the hells; averts the terror of the vermin!* 

_Zombie 3:_ *The wolf penetrates the ravine; parries the push of the clouds!*

_Zombie 4:_ *The crane glides before the prairie; redirects the rising of the armor!*  

yen = 2 

I go with Sidhe Li through three or four fights without drawing my sig and the generator coughs up two in a row when I can't use them


----------



## graydoom (Feb 10, 2002)

ooc: That sucks . I've noticed sig overlap between YB and YBA too... I've gotten a couple great "Phoenix annihilates" type moves for YB, and a bunch of volcano moves, but only for YB .
Oh, also, what was the final decision on how much a Sash has to pay when losing to another Sash?
And on this fight... In all the other fights with multiple enemies, I've gotten quite lucky. With enemies of such low hits and a lot of luck, I've previously been able to down at least 1 per round. It's enemies like these that really start to hurt... enough hits that I can't kill them in one attack without a hell of a lot of luck (or using up all my ki), but of low enough CR to be numerous.

Current Hits: 8
Current Ki: 5

Attack at Zombie #3: The vine drifts below the coast; shields against the energy of the thorn!
Fist of Fury: The sword speaks higher than the groto; redirects the foray of the rosewood!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *Oh, also, what was the final decision on how much a Sash has to pay when losing to another Sash?*




One payment covers all.  If the higher sash wins, then the lower sash pays the higher price and does not lose rank.  If the lower sash wins then the higher sash can choose whether to pay the full price not to drop a rank or the lower price and drop a rank.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

Kalath's blows do not damage the zombie who punches straight through Kalath's defenses.  The first zombie also strikes Kalath and Kalath takes *2 hits* total.

Should have gone for #4


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / - / 3 / 3

As one zombie moves to attack Kalath, another practically trips and falls into him.  The attacks of the last zombie however are very predictable to Kalath and he knows he can avoid them easily.

_Zombie 1:_ *The tiger painlessly quells the ricefield; dodges the assailment of the fell dagger!* 

_Zombie 3:_ *The panther falls over the lake; avoids the rising of the spirit!*

_Zombie 4:_ *The phoenix penetrates the village; silences the storm of the four winds!*  

yen = 2 


heh - I get more phoenixes than you do


----------



## graydoom (Feb 10, 2002)

ooc: DAMNIT! I meant to attack #4! I MISTYPED! DAMNIT! ADSLFKJALSGKFJ:SDA GAAAAAAAH
        
Well, there goes this fight.

Current Hits: 7
Current Ki: 0

Kalath attacks the damn zombies.

Attack at Zombie #4: The manticore crushes the gate; protects against the descent of the amphibian so fast that it sweeps underneath the assailment of the rainbow!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

hehe LOL... that was funny - I suspected as much 

Angry at his mistake, Kalath shrugs off all the zombies blows and deals *1 hit* to the fourth zombie.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

*Round:* 6
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / - / 3 / 2

the zombies renew their attack.  Wll all except for the last one who seems a little unsteady after Kalath hit him.

_Zombie 1:_ *The owl sweeps through the lake; parts the stab of the steam!* 

_Zombie 3:_ *The confidant kama parts the hells; parries the rolling of the fire!*

_Zombie 4:_ *The cherry blossum tumbles with the ravine; dominates the blood of the spirit!*  

yen = 2


----------



## graydoom (Feb 10, 2002)

Current Hits: 7
Current Ki: 0

Kalath brutalizes the fourth zombie. With his dagger. Joy.

Attack at Zombie #4: The dagger brutalizes the plain; quells the gaze of the reptile!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

Now firmly in control of the fight, Kalath cuts the tumbling zombie into fleshy pieces and avoids the punches of the other two zombies.  There are only two zombies left.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

*Round:* 7
*Hits Remaining:* 3 / - / 3 / -

Two zombies left.  As one tries to get in close to Kalath, the other lifts its hands to bash him from behind.

_Zombie 1:_ *The falcon drifts close to the caves; prances across the push of the bamboo!* 

_Zombie 3:_ *The panther bashes the groto; appears below the chi of the moon!*

yen = 2


----------



## graydoom (Feb 10, 2002)

Current Hits: 7
Current Ki: 0

Attack at Zombie #1: The rabbit moves in the midst of the mountain; wards off the punch of the air!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

Kalath deftly wards off the attack of the zombie in front of him and delivers a blow for *1 hit*.  the zombe behind him however delivers his own bashing blow, doing *1 hit* to Kalath.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

*Round:* 8
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / - / 3 / -

As the one zombie flies back from Kalath's attack, the zombie behind Kalath continues to deliver hard blows.

_Zombie 1:_ *The jaguar flies facing the palace; redirects the terror of the thorn!* 

_Zombie 3:_ *The fox destroys the garden; averts the offensive of the amphibian!*

yen = 2


----------



## graydoom (Feb 10, 2002)

Current Hits: 6

Attack at Zombie #1: The scorpion removes the badlands; silences the efforts of the root!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

Kalath delivers another *1 hit* to the first zombie and deftly silences the offensive moves of the other.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

*Round:* 9
*Hits Remaining:* 1 / - / 3 / -

The wounded zombie lies down, waving at kalath to leave him alone.  meanwhile the other zombie literally growls and strikes!

_Zombie 1:_ *The lizard lies within the spring; guards against the descent of the chi!* 

_Zombie 3:_ *The tiger strikes the glade; swiftly reduces the cut of the sunflower!*

yen = 2


----------



## graydoom (Feb 10, 2002)

Current Hits: 6

Kalath shatters the damn zombie into little itty bitty peices.

Attack at Zombie #1: The tiger powerfully shatters the vale; scatters the kick of the lily!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

Indeed the zombie is shattered and so fierce is the attack that the other zombie quite fails to follow through and kalath takes no damage.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

*Round:* 9
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / 3 / -

The last zombie tries to say something but its vocal cords long ago rotted away and it instead is reduced to defending against the onslaught.

_Zombie 3:_ *The dagger speaks by the pond; scatters the onslaught of the ember!*

yen = 2


----------



## graydoom (Feb 10, 2002)

Current Hits: 6

Kalath starts the process of destroying the last zombie.

Attack at Zombie #3: The manticore destroys the mesa; silences the slash of the spirit!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

The zombie takes *1 hit*.


*Round:* 11
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / 2 / -

Swinging its fist the zombie mindless ly tries to dodge.

_Zombie 3:_ *The fist dodges close to the wetlands; waves away the thrust of the rodent!*

yen = 2 

I'm about done for the night.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 10, 2002)

ooc: For YB, if a signature location appears in a part of the move other than the normal place (such as in the attack special) does it still add extra damage?

Current Hits: 6

Kalath seeks for a way to hurt the zombie!

Attack at Zombie #3: The spider seeks on top of the wetlands; absorbs the drive of the water!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

ooc: can that still happen?  I suppose in the attack special it might count though in the defense part no.

Kalath goes in to close with the zombie and ends up placing himself int he path of the zombies fist.  He takes *1 hit*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

*Round:* 11
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / 2 / -

The zombie seems to gain new momentum and surges forth fiercely.

_Zombie 3:_ *The dragon breaks the vineyard; shreds the touch of the steel!*

yen = 2


----------



## graydoom (Feb 10, 2002)

Current Hits: 5

Kalath continues to seek for a way to hurt the zombie.

Attack at Zombie #3: The raven seeks by the well; wards off the throw of the bird!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

The zombie, in the heat of an undead rage, injures Kalath for *1 hit*


*Round:* 12
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / 2 / - 

The zombie tries to bite Kalath

_Zombie 3:_ *The wolf devours the gate; scatters the drive of the stars!* 


yen = 2


----------



## graydoom (Feb 10, 2002)

Current Hits: 4

Kalath keeps within the same style as he continues his attack.

Attack at Zombie #3: The raven bows close to the marsh; scatters the edge of the shadow! *yen*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

Kalath again takes *1 hit* as the zombie bites him.

*Round:* 13
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / 2 / - 

The zombie assumes a strange stance and tries to make Kalath see stars.

_Zombie 3:_ *The rose petal illuminates the mountain; avoids the violence of the flame!* 


yen = 3


----------



## graydoom (Feb 10, 2002)

Current Hits: 3

Attack at Zombie #3: The mongoose drifts atop the coast; painlessly reduces the chaos of the spirit!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 10, 2002)

Kalath finally manages to deliver *1 hit* to the zombie.

*Round:* 13
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / 1 / - 



_Zombie 3:_ *The staff slays the spring; averts the assailment of the snow!* 


yen = 3


----------



## graydoom (Feb 10, 2002)

Kalath finishes off the damn zombie with a sharp blow to the head!

Chair Shot at Zombie #3!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 11, 2002)

Kalath finishes off the zombie just in time.  Wearied but hardly dead, Kalath surveys the tomb.  As far as he can tell he is in an outer room of a crypt.  The wall hardly seems to be where the outside wall was but it is too dark to make out any details.

_Kalath recieves 1 experience point and finds 3 yen on the zombies._


----------



## graydoom (Feb 11, 2002)

Purchased 4 Ki (4 exp)
Saved 1 exp

Kalath
*Round:* Null
*Current Hits:* 17
*Total Hits:* 17

*Experience:* 0
*Saved Experience*: 1
*Natural Hits:* 9
*Yen:* 16.5
*Being Worn*: Mithril Chain Shirt (+4 hits), Mithril Kote (+4 hits)
*Being Wielded*: +2 Hammer (+3 damage), Staff (+1 damage), Kama (+1 damage), Dagger (+1 damage), Sword (+1 damage), Spear (+1 damage),  Chopsticks (+1 damage), Claws (+1 damage), Fan (+1 damage), Spiked Gloves (+1 damage on fist), Needle (+1 damage)
*Possessions*: Anti-Kobold Whistle, 23 Spears, 1 Shield
*Tournament Record:* 1-0

*ABILITIES*:
Intense Sarcasm and a Pessimistic Outlook
Dirty Trick (x1) [Left: 1]
Shove (x1) [Left: 1]
Chair Shot (x1) [Left: 1]
Ki (x12) [Left: 12]
Unholy Warrior
Unholy Battery
Master of the Phoenix
Student of the Volcano


----------



## graydoom (Feb 11, 2002)

Kalath searches through the room and along the walls, trying to find a passage, door, or secret entrance farther into the crypt.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 11, 2002)

Feeling along the back wall, kalath does indeed feel the outline of a door.  Unless the room beyond is lit he will not however be able to see what is beyond the door.

This is my last post for the night so you can figure out how to get a light.  Think, but not too hard


----------



## graydoom (Feb 11, 2002)

Kalath steps back outside and takes the single torch there, and with it to light the way he continues onward.

BTW, what effect does the Sash ability Purchased Power have on item power cost? If, for example, I wanted my item to have FoF, would that cost 10 Yen no matter what (because Purchased Power counts as all three of the abilities it can be), cost 10 Yen only if I had chosen to purchase FoF for Purchased Power, or what?

Oh, and also, what happens if a Sash buys his Purchased Power and then drops a tier? Does the power just go inactive, and reactivate when he reaches the right tier, or does it have to be paid for all over again?

And one last question... can I have multiple of the same power in an item? For example, could I use every slot for, say, FoF?


----------



## Wicht (Feb 11, 2002)

As for the purchased powers - they all three count as being path powers for the sake of a sash buying powers for an item.  And yes you can stack the same power on an item multiple times. (though perhaps we should rule only 1 purchase of any single sig style/location).  As for the purchased power becoming inactive or going away - I haven't decided.

 The torch slides easily out of its sconce and Kalath can now see the interior of the tomb.  There is a small outer room with four dead zombies in it (naturally).  There are paintings of rats on all the walls.  There is a single door on the eastern wall across from Kalath.  

Painted on the door are the words, "Free the rat at your own peril."


----------



## graydoom (Feb 11, 2002)

ooc: I agree on the only one purchase of a signature style or location. They shouldn't stack. Imagine what a fighter with Mastery could do with an item that gives +5 or something to one of their signature styles !
And on the topic of Purchased Power, IMO it should work like items. After you pay for it, it's there, though it may become inactive it won't ever just disappear.
Also, this is an issue that could eventually come up: What if a hand in a strategy match runs out of moves? The only way I can see this happening is if a fighter uses three FoFs in a row, but it could happen, and we should be ready to rule on it.

Kalath chuckles at the words above the door. "I am in peril no matter _what_ I do here...." and walks through the doorway.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 11, 2002)

The door swings open, revealing a small inner room dominated by a coffin percehd atop a tall dias.  There are a number of large rats (8) around the coffin, trying unsuccessfully to chew their way through it.

When Kalath enters, the rats stand on their hind legs and look at him menacingly.  

There is a padlock and some heavy chains on the coffin which appears to be made of metal.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 11, 2002)

"Heh... do not worry, rats, I am here to free the one inside the tomb. At least I assume that is where he is...."

Kalath moves up to the tomb and starts to use his hammer to break off the padlock and remove the chains.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 11, 2002)

The rats very intelligently get out of the way.  They watch as Kalath breaks the padlock and undoes the chain.  

Inside a thin man, looking very hungry and tired blinks for a moment in the glare of the torch light and smiling feebly, he begins to lift himself out of the coffin, coughing and choking as he breaths in clean air.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 11, 2002)

Kalath sketches a short bow to the man.

"Rettburg, I assume? I have been sent to free you, and I was told to say that Rettville wants you to show me the way into Ooga's territory."


----------



## Wicht (Feb 11, 2002)

The man coughs again and the smiles.  "Rettville sent you did he?"  

"Keep that to yourself if you would, I wouldn't want Rettville getting in trouble."

Rettburg jumps out of the coffin spryly and stretches.  meanwhile the rats flee out through holes in the walls.

"Ooga."  Thinks Rettburg aloud. "Hmm, yes, ok, you got business with the big guy or are you after other, more, ahem, lucrative gains." 

He winks conspiratorily.

"One can get into Ooga's place three ways.  Going in the front door of course is the first and the most likely to raise attention.  There is a hidden staircase in one of the crypts on the path of tombs and then of course one can shimy down the well and thats the most inconspicous way if you don't mind the climb."


----------



## graydoom (Feb 11, 2002)

Kalath winks back. "I think 'lucrative' might be a good descriptive word for it, yes."

"I've already encountered the well I think you are referring to, and I'll keep it in mind, but I'm not certain I would be able to get down it... or back up, for that matter. And though knowledge of the front door may be useful someday, I don't want to be that conspicious. So the best route for me is most likely the hidden staircase that you mentioned as being in one of the crypts. Could you direct me to where it is hidden?"


----------



## Wicht (Feb 12, 2002)

"Very well then follow me, you watch my back and I'll watch yours.  Watch out Ooga here we come!"

Very cheerfully inded the spry little man heads out of the crypt and into the night.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 12, 2002)

Kalath follows Rettburg, keeping a wary eye out.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 12, 2002)

Though the fog is as thick as ever, Rettburg walks as one who knows where he is and where he is going.  

It does not take him very many minutes to lead Kalath onto the "Street of Tombs."  The two men follow the cobbled stones for a way and then the small man indicates that they are leaving the path and heading towards a poorly lit tomb off of the path to the right.  

A single torch illuminates the words above the door, "Bread of Bones and Wine of Blood."

"Charming isn't it," says Rettburg, "I believe the outer room is guarded by half a dozen zombies.  After you..."


----------



## graydoom (Feb 12, 2002)

"There seem to be a good deal of zombies everywhere around here...."

Kalath heads into the crypt, ready to fight.

ooc: Also, Wicht, I was looking through the old threads of this adventure (trying to compile a log of where I've been) and I noticed that the description of where Wicht's big tomb is was contradictory. In the first thread, you first say that I travel east from the big tree to reach the crypt, and that I pass the well on the way... then you say that after leaving the crypt the tree is southeast of me, the crypt is west of me, and the well is east of me! Could you help me resolve this?


----------



## Wicht (Feb 12, 2002)

oops - my bad  

As you go west through the cemetery - you first pass the tree, then the well, then Wicht's tomb.  And all of these are northwest from the entombed children. I obviously was not thinking when I typed you headed east from the tree in the first place, that should have read west.

Rettburg shrugs and smiles.  "The boss likes zombies for some reason - though as you get deeper into the compound there are more demons and less undead.  The zombies mostly hang out here in the cemetery."

The door opens and true to Rettburgs word, there are six zombies standing guard.

The zombies attack the two companions and Rettburg attacks one of the zombies.

Zombies
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 3
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:* Undead, Experts of the Cemetery

Rettburg
*CR:* 8
*Hits:* 8
*Yen Factor:* 2
*Powers:* Master of the Hidden Rat, Master of the Sneaky Fang, Expert of the Dagger, Dirty Trick, shove, Chair Shot, Fated


----------



## Wicht (Feb 12, 2002)

*Round:* 1
*Hits remaining:* 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3 / 3

_Zombie 1 attacks Rettburg:_ *The fan dominates the spring; waves away the kick of the heart as it defends against the rising of the stone!*

_Zombie 2 attacks Rettburg:_ *The snake breaks the heavens; parries the violence of the wyrm!*

_Zombie 3 attacks Rettburg:_ *The chimera dodges higher than the wetlands; fends off the assailment of the spirit!*

_Zombie 4 attacks Kalath:_ *The staff breaks the canyon; absorbs the stab of the battlements!*

_Zombie 5 attacks Kalath:_ *The rat withers the mountain; shreds the edge of the shield!*

_Zombie 6 attacks Kalath:_ *The panther glides on top of the tower; parries the edge of the comet!*


*Hits Remaining:* 8

_Rettburg at Zombie 4:_ *The owl drowns the cemetery; blocks the motion of the fire!*

And now that this fight is set up, I gotta split for a while


----------



## graydoom (Feb 12, 2002)

ooc: Just to get this straight: Is the big tree itself northwest of the children's crypt? Then farther west is the well, then Wicht's tomb?

Current Hits: 17
Current Ki: 12

Kalath uses the styles of Wicht himself to do away the zombie!

Attack at Zombie #4: The wolf attacks the hells; protects against the terror of the stone!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 12, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *ooc: Just to get this straight: Is the big tree itself northwest of the children's crypt? Then farther west is the well, then Wicht's tomb? *




Yep, thats basically right.

Kalath and Rettburg both strike the fourth zombie and it takes *2 hits* total.  One of the zombies manages to get *1 hit* on Rettburg, and another gets *1 hit* on Kalath.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 12, 2002)

*Round:* 2
*Hits remaining:* 3 / 3 / 3 / 1 / 3 / 3

_Zombie 1 attacks Rettburg:_ *The cherry blossum brutalizes the ricefield; removes the foray of the eyes! *yen**

_Zombie 2 attacks Rettburg:_ *The monkey swims near the dungeon; shields against the chi of the soul!*

_Zombie 3 attacks Rettburg:_ *The needle speaks facing the ravine; waves away the thrust of the rain!*

_Zombie 4 attacks Kalath:_ *The scorpion slays the madlands; shields the edge of the scythe!*

_Zombie 5 attacks Kalath:_ *The tiger strikes through the mesa; absorbs the push of the foul!*

_Zombie 6 attacks Kalath:_ *The manticore appears next to the desert; reduces the rising of the rosewood!*


*Hits Remaining:* 7

_Rettburg at Zombie 3:_ *The raven strikes on top of the ricefield; conceals the rising of the fire!*

yen = 1


----------



## graydoom (Feb 12, 2002)

Current Hits: 16
Current Ki: 12

Kalath shouts and attacks the zombies, warding off their negative attacks!

Attack at Zombie #3: The manta ray shouts near the badlands; wards off the edge of the ki!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 12, 2002)

The small man and Kalath both strike at the same zombie doing a combined *2 hits*.  Two of the zombies attacking Kalath connect and Kalath takes *2 hits*.  Rettburg manages to avoid one blow only to have another brutally connect for *1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 12, 2002)

*Round:* 3
*Hits remaining:* 3 / 3 / 1 / 1 / 3 / 3

_Zombie 1 attacks Rettburg:_ *The raven annihilates the glade; shreds the roar of the willow!*

_Zombie 2 attacks Rettburg:_ *The cherry blossum falls over the lake; shields the stab of the comet!*

_Zombie 3 attacks Rettburg:_ *The chopstick slashes through the ruins so it tramples the vermin; shreds the offensive of the rain!*

_Zombie 4 attacks Kalath:_ *The scorpion falls on top of the cemetery; protects against the beauty of the battlements!*

_Zombie 5 attacks Kalath:_ *The spider punches the cemetery; redirects the rolling of the four winds!*

_Zombie 6 attacks Kalath:_ *The rose petal sucker punches the savanna; blocks the chi of the stars!*


*Hits Remaining:* 6

Rettburg *SHOVES* the first zombie and as it falls away, grabs its legs and bashes it with a *CHAIR SHOT* into the third zombie whilst defending against the second.

_Rettburg defends:_ *The dragon leaps above the palace; grasps the tempest of the river!*

yen = 1


----------



## graydoom (Feb 12, 2002)

ooc: For YB, would it be possible to purchase (as an item power) Mastery for a Signature Style you have as a Signature Style (ie, not a style that the item has, but a style that the character has)?

Current Hits: 14
Current Ki: 12

Kalath smashes one of the wounded zombies!

Chair Shot at Zombie #4!

Defensive Move: The tiger leaps upon the village; blocks the touch of the scythe!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 13, 2002)

ooc: -no

Even as kalath finishes off one of the zombies tow of the others are punching at him.  One of them punches him for *2 hits* and another for *1 hit*.  Rettburg fares better and takes no damage as he brings one of the zombies down.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 13, 2002)

*Round:* 4
*Hits remaining:* 3 / 3 / - / - / 3 / 3

_Zombie 1 attacks Rettburg:_ *The west wind flies in the midst of the plain; averts the slash of the arrow!*

_Zombie 2 attacks Rettburg:_ *The mantis devours the wetlands; dominates the thrust of the armor!*

_Zombie 5 attacks Kalath:_ *The spider splits the ricefield; dodges the rising of the rainbow!*

_Zombie 6 attacks Kalath:_ *The scorpion strikes in the midst of the caves; parts the offensive of the rainbow!*


*Hits Remaining:* 6

_Rettburg attacks zombie 1:_ *The dagger obliterates the palace; absorbs the quickening of the mist!*

yen = 1


----------



## graydoom (Feb 13, 2002)

Current Hits: 11
Current Ki: 12

Kalath attempts to utterly obliterate one of the zombies!

Attack (SL +2) at Zombie #5: The mantis obliterates the palace; blocks the terror of the honor!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 13, 2002)

Even as Rettburg fells one zombie with a single blow, Kalath does likewise.  Kalath however manages to avoid being damaged but the smaller man is struck for *1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 13, 2002)

*Round:* 4
*Hits remaining:* - / 3 / - / - / 3 / -

_Zombie 2 attacks Rettburg:_ *The snake drifts on top of the volcano; shields the terror of the spirit!*

_Zombie 5 attacks Kalath:_ *The dragon decimates the cemetery; averts the energy of the fell dagger!*


*Hits Remaining:* 5

_Rettburg attacks zombie 2:_ *The panther shatters the prairie; conceals the motion of the snow!*

yen = 1


----------



## graydoom (Feb 13, 2002)

Current Hits: 11
Current Ki: 6

Kalath shoves one zombie out of the way and attacks the other!

Shove at Zombie #5, attack at Zombie #2: The scorpion dances over the vale; sweeps from the violence of the shadow!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 13, 2002)

The two fighters betwen them do *2 hits* of damage to the zombie.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 13, 2002)

*Round:* 5
*Hits remaining:* - / 1 / - / - / 3 / -

_Zombie 2 attacks Rettburg:_ *The unseen spear falls next to the plain; reduces the kick of the steel!*

_Zombie 5 attacks Kalath:_ *The crane shatters the garden; blocks the thrust of the river! *yen**


*Hits Remaining:* 5

_Rettburg attacks zombie 2:_ *The spear shreds the river; quells the chi of the orchid!*

yen = 2


----------



## graydoom (Feb 13, 2002)

Current Hits: 11
Current Ki: 6

Kalath attemps to sever the life of the zombie from its body!

Attack (SL +1) at Zombie #5: The manticore severs the pillars; protects against the edge of the sun!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 13, 2002)

Rettburg fells his zombie.  Kalath is hard pressed and it is only his experience that allows him to do *2 hits* of damage to the zombie he attacks.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 13, 2002)

*Round:* 6
*Hits remaining:* - / - / - / - / 1 / -

_Zombie 5 attacks Kalath:_ *The fang secretly slaughters the vale; defends against the assailment of the ki!*


*Hits Remaining:* 5

_Rettburg attacks zombie 5:_ *The owl strikes close to the island; parries the aggression of the stars! *yen**

yen = 4


----------



## graydoom (Feb 13, 2002)

Current Hits: 11
Current Ki: 3

Kalath helps with finishing the zombie off.

Attack at Zombie #5: The owl decimates the wastelands as it beautifully tramples the mesa; quells the descent of the scythe!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 13, 2002)

The two fighters effortlessly finish the zombie off.  

_Kalath recieves 1/2 an experience point_

Rettburg smiles at kalath.  "Quite the team.  This should be a profitable undertaking I have no doubts.  At least that is, if you don't mind me tagging along."

A search of the zombies reveals a total of 4 yen on them.  Rettburg offers to let Kalath take all 4 yen for himself at the cost of Kalath's dagger which Rettburg seems keen to use.  Otherwise Rettburg will keep two yen for himself.

There is a door leading further into the crypt and Rettburg assures Kalath that the stairs down will be found in there and that they lead down to the third level of the complex.  

Continued tomorrow...  
_(I gotta dig up my notes on the third level)   _


----------



## graydoom (Feb 13, 2002)

Kalath is willing to give Rettburg the dagger, and gives it to Rettburg, and takes the four yen.

"Don't mind you tagging along at all."

And so Kalath heads downwards, penetrating further and further into Wicht's Lair, though many mysteries still lie behind him. What is Dizrinantus guarding? Who will open the peaceful tomb? What lies in the depths of the goblin's temple? What does the entirety of the sign under the wolves' tree read? What is on the Path of War? And what lies beyond the guarding orcs at the end of the goblin's area?

The unanswered questions lie behind him and Kalath continues onwards, though he resolves that, someday, he will find the answer to them all.

ooc: Heh, someday I'm going to try to find all of those out .


----------



## Wicht (Feb 13, 2002)

Rettburg smiles and takes the dagger.  

"Much better.  Very profitable indeed!  Come let's go see Ooga."

The door opens revealing an inner chamber, dominated by a massive sarcophigi on the southern wall.  Two torches burn on both the east and west wall and the room is fully lit.  The sarcophigus seems to be locked, but fortunately for Kalath, Rettburg seems to know his way around well.  The small man pulls one of the torches away from the wall and there is a click from the sarcophigus and the lid swings open.

"Otherwise a trap goes off," explains Rettburg.

The sarcophigus is not a sarcophigus at all, but the door into a short hallway at the end of which are stairs heading down.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 13, 2002)

"Good thing you knew about that. I've been lucky enough to avoid traps so far, but I don't to press my luck."

Kalath enters the passage behind the sarcophigus and starts down the stairs.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

The stairs lead down...and down... and down... twisting and turning the wole way until Kalath has no way of discerning which way he is headed into the earth (except for down of course).

After a while spent slowly descending the stair, Rettburg places a hand on Kalath's shoulder and beckons him to listen.

As kalath listens, he hears the sounds of heavy footsteps coming up the stairwell.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 14, 2002)

Whispering as quietly as he can, Kalath asks Rettburg, "Who... or what... is that? And is there any way to move around it, or do we have to face it on these stairs?"


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

"_Its probably a few ogres patrolling the stairs.  There are no passages out of the stairs but if we are lucky they won't have any imps with them._" whispers Rettburg.

The footsteps gain in volume.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 14, 2002)

Kalath whispers back, "So we wait and fight?"

If Rettburg answers in the affirmative, Kalath prepares for battle.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

Rettburg smiles and nods.

_"If you can't handle ogres, best to turn around now."_ he whispers with a smile.  

Soon enough, two large figures stomp into view, each one dressed in dirty leather armor.  Their skin is greenish brown and though their teeth are daunting, it is their massive claws that most attract Kalath's attention.

As the two ogres see Kalath they snarl, but when they see Rettburg they relax for a minute...

*"I thoughts you was in..."* begins one in a booming voice but Rettburg is attacking before the sentence can be finished.

*Ogres*
*CR:* 4
*Hits:* 5
*Possessions:* Leather Armor
*Yen Factor:* 2
*Powers:* Master of the Sly Claw, Expert of the Ruins


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 5 / 5

_Ogre 1 attacks Rettburg:_ *The spear cuts the garden; parts the terror of the scythe!*
_Ogre 2 attacks Kalath:_ *The mantis scourges the river; grasps the slash of the foul!*

**********************************

*Rettburg's Hits Remaining:* 8

_Rettburg Attacks Ogre 1:_ *The chimera strikes the wastelands; dominates the rising of the cat!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 14, 2002)

Current Hits: 17
Current Ki: 12

Kalath attempts to attack one of the ogres with his spear while holding the other at bay.

Attack at Ogre #1: The spear swims near the canyon; negates the push of the fire!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

The ogres are a bit tougher than the zombies upstairs.  They shrug off the fighters blows as if they were nothing and Kalath and Rettburg both take *1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* 5 / 5

_Ogre 1 attacks Rettburg:_ *The sword devastates the volcano; lies upon the stab of the cat!*

_Ogre 2 attacks Kalath:_ *The west wind tumbles through the savanna; fends off the punch of the willow!*

**********************************

*Rettburg's Hits Remaining:* 7

_Rettburg Attacks Ogre 2:_ *The owl crushes the coast; beautifully reduces the pain of the bamboo!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 14, 2002)

Current Hits: 16
Current Ki: 12

Kalath switches his attack to the other ogre.

Attack at Ogre #2: The chimera speaks across the vineyard; protects against the blood of the willow!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

Rettburg is struck by an ogre for *1 hit* but he and Kalath also manage to hit the other one for a combined *2 hits.

"Hey, why are..." begins one of the ogres to Rettburg but Rettburg attacks him before the words are completely out.*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

*Round:* 3
*Hits Remaining:* 5 / 3

_Ogre 1 attacks Rettburg:_ *The dragon appears before the city; defends against the motion of the fortress!*

_Ogre 2 attacks Kalath:_ *The dragon assaults the glade; negates the onslaught of the fire!*

**********************************

*Rettburg's Hits Remaining:* 6

_Rettburg Attacks Ogre 1:_ *The jaguar illuminates the palace; wards off the drive of the reptile!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 14, 2002)

Current Hits: 16
Current Ki: 12

After a dismal start, Kalath gains a new burst of energy, and launches into the Phoenix style, slashing at the ogres from below with the force of a Volcano's eruption, and parrying their attacks!

Attack (SL +4) at Ogre #1, follow-through to Ogre #2: The phoenix slashes below the volcano; parries the throw of the spirit!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

hmm - that almost worked 

Rettburg strikes the first ogre and Kalath follows through with a fiery attack, killing it on the spot, negative energy crackling from his every pore.  The other ogre however defends well and strikes at Kalath for * 1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* - / 3

_Ogre 2 attacks Kalath:_ *The turtle slashes on top of the hells; shields against the foray of the four winds!*

**********************************

*Rettburg's Hits Remaining:* 6

_Rettburg Attacks Ogre 2:_ *The lotus blossum rends the mountain; waves away the throw of the heart!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 14, 2002)

ooc: I felt it was worth a try . And I had to do _something_ flamboyant with an attack that had both my sig style and my sig loc.

Current Hits: 15
Current Ki: 0

Kalath strikes the ogre, like a crane strikes the fish.

Attack at Ogre #2: The crane strikes the knoll; silences the tempest of the mist!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

The ogre strikes Kalath for * 1 hit* but his small companion gets in *1 hit* on the ogre.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* - / 2

_Ogre 2 attacks Kalath:_ *The gold spear vanquishes the lake; parries the foray of the amphibian and so it dodges the thrust of the heart! *yen**

**********************************

*Rettburg's Hits Remaining:* 6

_Rettburg Attacks Ogre 2:_ *CHAIR SHOT!* 

Its past my bedtime and I know how this will end so this is my last post for the night.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 14, 2002)

Kalath assists Rettburg in bring down the ogre.

Chair Shot at Ogre #2!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

With a shove the two fighters send the ogre tumbling down the stairs.  His head hits with a _crack_ and when he stops rolling, his neck hangs crooked.

_Kalath recieves 1/2 an experience point, 1 yen and 1 leather armor._

Rettburg, whistling cheerfully makes some major adjustments to one of the ogre's armor and dons it for himself.  

"Shall we continue.  there's plenty more of these fellows down below."


----------



## graydoom (Feb 14, 2002)

"Yes, let's keep going. And as long as we don't encounter too many of those, we'll be fine."


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

The two companions travel down the stairs and soon come to a small lit room, five feet by five feet.  Across the way from the stairs is a closed wooden door, eight feet in height.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 14, 2002)

Kalath approaches the door and examines it, first checking for traps and then opening, as quietly as he can.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

The door is untrapped and as Kalath peers through the door he can see one, two, maybe three ogres moving around in a _relatively_ small room.  He hears the booming voice of the ogres talking and also out of sight he hears one small shrill voice discussing the latest fashion in dungeon chains and manacles.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 14, 2002)

"Hmmm... two or three ogres and something with a shriller voice... maybe an imp? Either way, this seems to the be the only way to proceed... so be ready. I don't we'll be able to sneak past them, so we'll probably have to fight. Of course, we can try to bluff our way past them... but they seem to know you too well."

Assuming no objections from Rettburg, Kalath moves into the room, prepared to fight.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 14, 2002)

As Kalath and Rettburg enter the room eight eyes turn towards them.  There are three ogres and one small winged entity with a large nose, pink skin, two small horns and huge fangs.

"Heehee." giggles the imp, "who let out the rat?  And what makes you think the boss won't just put you right back in hmm?  And who is this with you and why did the alarms not go off as you are obviously intruders!"

*"should we get them Skeirve?"* asks one of the ogres.

Due to the fact my wife would probably enjoy me spending time with her on valentines day this is my last post for today


----------



## graydoom (Feb 15, 2002)

Kalath advances on the ogres and imp and waits for "Skeivre"'s reaction.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 15, 2002)

"I don't care if Ooga does like him!" says Skeirve, "The boss will be happy to turn the rat back in! And its more fun questioning prisoners who are on the rack - take them alive if you can!" 

As kalath wait, events around him begin to move fast, Two ogres and the imp move to grab Rettburg and another moves in to take hold of Kalath.

*Ogre*
*CR:* 4
*Hits:* 5
*Yen factor:* 2
*Possessions:* Leather armor
*Powers:* Master of the sly claw, Expert of the ruins

*Imp*
*CR:* 3
*Hits:* 3
*Yen factor:* 0
*Powers:* Master of the Flying fang, Dirty trick, Shove


----------



## Wicht (Feb 15, 2002)

*Round:* 1
*Hits remaining:* 5 / 5 / 5 / 3

_Ogre 1 attacks Rettburg:_ *The chopstick crushes the knoll; negates the chi of the mist!*

_Ogre 2 attacks Rettburg:_ *The spider tumbles atop the valley; guards against the onslaught of the fire!*

_Ogre 3 attacks Kalath:_ *The snake drops next to the pillars; avoids the aggression of the orchid!*

_the imp attacks Rettburg:_ *The monkey removes the swamp; leaps over the chi of the stone!*

*********************************

*Rettburg's Hits remaining:* 9

_Rettburg attacks 2:_ *The raven drops underneath the city; averts the gaze of the eyes!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 15, 2002)

Current Hits: 17
Current Ki: 12

Kalath feints toward one of the ogres, then sucker punches the imp, putting enough power and energy into the blow to annihilate the annoying Imp in one strike!

Attack (SL +2) at Imp: The rabbit sucker punches the pillars; redirects the efforts of the rodent and removes the punch of the chi!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 15, 2002)

Kalath deftly avoids the blows of the lumbering ogre and punching into the imp drains all vestiges of life from it.  Rettburg fairs slightly worse as the two ogres tower over him and he takes *2 hits*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 15, 2002)

*Round:* 1
*Hits remaining:* 5 / 5 / 5 / -

The ogres see Kalath as a threat now and one of them leaves off of fighting Rettburg to attack Kalath instead.

_Ogre 1 attacks Rettburg:_ *The crab tumbles over the cemetery; wards off the quickening of the bird!*

_Ogre 2 attacks Kalath:_ *The rolling monkey devours the ruins; waves away the quickening of the chi!*

_Ogre 3 attacks Kalath:_ *The jaguar attacks the tower; grasps the offensive of the leaf!*

*********************************

*Rettburg's Hits remaining:* 7

_Rettburg attacks 1:_ *The dagger scatters the madlands; roughly dodges the chaos of the amphibian!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 15, 2002)

Current Hits: 17
Current Ki: 6

Kalath dominates the ogres with his metal chopsticks!

Attack at Ogre #1, follow-through to Ogre #3: The chopstick dominates the city; removes the slash of the body!

[Edit: Follow-through target added]


----------



## Wicht (Feb 15, 2002)

do you have a second target in case the first is killed?


----------



## graydoom (Feb 15, 2002)

Follow-through target edited in. Didn't realize that Rettburg would be doing four damage with that attack.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 15, 2002)

Rettburg pulls out his dagger and slices a deadly cut into the first ogre.  Kalath follows through, striking the ogre and killing it and then spinning around to deliver *1 hit* to one of the ogres attacking him.  However, the ogre that had switched from attacking Rettburg onto Kalath slyly spins around behind Kalath and bites the fighter for *3 hits*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 15, 2002)

*Round:* 3
*Hits remaining:* - / 5 / 4 / -

_Ogre 2 attacks Kalath:_ *The monkey wracks the vineyard before it spins upon the foothills; protects against the blood of the river!*

_Ogre 3 attacks Kalath:_ *The spider dances next to the groto; quells the touch of the chi!*

*********************************

*Rettburg's Hits remaining:* 7

_Rettburg attacks 3:_ *The needle lies below the city; fends off the offensive of the battlements!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 15, 2002)

Current Hits: 14
Current Ki: 6

Kalath attempts to utterly destroy one of the ogres!

Attack at Ogre #3, follow-through to Ogre #2: The hammer destroys the valley; parts the rolling of the flame!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 15, 2002)

Rettburg is inneffective this round, but kalath manages to crush one of the ogres completely.  The other ogre spins around the attack however and delivers *1 hit* to Kalath.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 15, 2002)

*Round:* 4
*Hits remaining:* - / 5 / - / -

_Ogre 2 attacks Kalath:_ *The toad kicks atop the river; scatters the energy of the arrow!*

*********************************

*Rettburg's Hits remaining:* 7

_Rettburg attacks 3:_ *The wolf sings below the river; shields the quickening of the water!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 15, 2002)

Current Hits: 13
Current Ki: 6

Attack at Ogre #2: The wolf appears higher than the city; absorbs the punch of the cat!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 15, 2002)

Kalath's move is all wrong for defending against the ogre and the fighter practically places his face in front of the ogre's kick, taking *1 hit*.  Rettburg likewise attacks low and misses the ogre.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 15, 2002)

*Round:* 5
*Hits remaining:* - / 5 / - / -

_Ogre 2 attacks Kalath:_ *The ki-rin flies close to the city; parts the thrust of the lily!*

*********************************

*Rettburg's Hits remaining:* 7

_Rettburg attacks 3:_ *The manticore becomes one with the spring; removes the slash of the chi!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 15, 2002)

Current Hits: 12
Current Ki: 6

Kalath makes a brutal and cruel attack agains the ogre while shielding himself from attacks.

Attack (SL +2) at Ogre #2: The wolf cruelly brutalizes the wastelands; shields the punch of the earth!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 15, 2002)

The ogre stumbles back as Kalath inflicts *3 hits* worth of damage to it.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 15, 2002)

*Round:* 6
*Hits remaining:* - / 2 / - / -

_Ogre 2 attacks Kalath:_ *The scorpion falls before the spring; protects against the push of the ember!*

*********************************

*Rettburg's Hits remaining:* 7

_Rettburg attacks ogre 2:_ *Chair shot!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 15, 2002)

And Kalath once more helps Rettburg deal the final blows to a weakened enemy.

Chair Shot at Ogre #2!

ooc: BTW, could you resume listing the location of the fight for purposes of Unholy Warrior?


----------



## Wicht (Feb 15, 2002)

It has been caves so it hasn't been a factor but yeah I can list it.

As the last ogre hits the ground, Rettburg smiles.  

A search of the bodies turns up nothing beyond the armor worn by the ogres.  Rettburg takes one armor and generously allows Kalath the rest.  

_Kalath recieves 1/2 an experience point_

There is little in the room of interest except for a door on the wall oppisite the stairs.  The room was apparently a guard post of some sort and is sparsely furnished with just a few benches.

"They don't trap their own doors," says Rettburg.  he is smiling wide and seems very cheerful. He motions for Kalath to lead the way.  "There's a crossroads out the door and we can either take the scenic route to Ooga or head right there."


----------



## graydoom (Feb 15, 2002)

Kalath leads the way. "The scenic route sounds good to me... I'd like to see a bit more of this place."


----------



## Wicht (Feb 15, 2002)

"The scenic route, very well, I aim to please, so if you want, head straight through the intersection and take the next left," says the small man as Kalath opens the door.

The corridor out the door is about five feet wide and well lit with torches.  There is indeed an intersection after the first eight feet of corridor with corridors leading left, right and straight ahead.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 15, 2002)

Kalath turns left and continues walking.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 15, 2002)

"Well its not quite the path I had in mind but it will do if you want to see the place I guess," says the small man with a shrug and a smile.

The left hand corridor is fairly short and comes to an end at a door.

"If we meet a bunch of imps, don't listen to them," says Rettburg, "they are all liars."


----------



## graydoom (Feb 15, 2002)

Kalath nods at Rettburg's warning, opens the door, and proceeds on through it.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 16, 2002)

Kalath opens the door and walks right into a group of ogres playing cards.  There are five of them seated around a large table with a big bowl of pretzels in the middle.  A picture of some were-wolves seated at a table playing cards is on one wall and on the other wall is a dart board.

The ogres look up from their card game and grunt.

*"Watcha guys wants?" *says one.

*"Heya Retty,"* says another, *"I heard ya was in for five.  Good to see you out."*

There is a door on the other side of the room.

*"Whosa friend.  Nice hardware hes got, wouldn't mind having a bit of a shield like that"*

"um, Hi Guys," says Rettburg, "Just showing the new kid his way around the place for the boss."


----------



## graydoom (Feb 16, 2002)

Kalath nods to the ogres, says "Good to meet ya", and continues across the room and through the door on the other side.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 16, 2002)

The ogres watch the two walk through and then return back to their game.

The door on the other side opens into a ten foot long hallway.  There is a door on the other side of the hall.

Rettburg shuts the door behind them as Kalath heads to open the other door.

"They are nice guys once you get to know them," smiles Rettburg.

The door on the other end of the hallway opens up into a slightly wider room.  The smell of something cooking fills the air and two female ogres, not wearing armor, are stirring a big pot to the right of Kalath.  A third female is at a counter chopping some sort of meat to Kalath's left.

None of them are paying attention to Kalath or Rettburg.  There is a door straight across the room from Kalath.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 16, 2002)

"I can see that", Kalath says to Rettburg.

Kalath moves through the room, making sure to stay out of the female ogres, and upon reaching the door on the other side he opens it and goes through.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 16, 2002)

Rettburg scuttles along behind Kalath and they make it through to the other door without trouble.  This door opens onto another hall, longer than the last.

Following it leads into a long sleeping chamber which stretches off for forty or fifty feet to Kalath's right.  There is nothing of interest in the room, just some old musty furs, a few sleeping ogres and a fire building in the middle of the room.

_"This way,"_ whispers Rettburg and he walks softly off to the right, past the fire and around the sleeping forms (kalath counts at least seven ogres sleeping).  

Kalath sees that there is indeed a corridor down that way, on the same wall as the one they just came in.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 16, 2002)

Kalath follows Rettburg, treading softly and avoiding the sleeping ogres.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 16, 2002)

The ogres do not stir, except for the occassional snore and the two companions make it to the other corridor.  

The corridor is only about five feet long and ends in a door.  Rettburg opens the door and holds it for Kalath.

On the other side Kalath sees a room.  A trio of ogre women is tending to several small ogre children who are sleeping.  The women put their fingers to their lips.  Entering the room, Kalath sees another door to his right and the women indicate they should go through it.  Rettburg again leads the way through the door and into the corridor beyond.  

The corrdior goes about fifteen feet and then makes a 90 degree turn to the right.  It then goes another fifteen feet and makes a 90 degree turn to the left.  But at this leftward juncture there is also a door straight ahead.

_"We want left"_ whispers Rettburg.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 16, 2002)

Kalath follows Rettburg's directions and heads left.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 16, 2002)

The corridor comes to an end about twenty feet further on at a large door.  Rettburg opens it and motions Kalath through.

On the other side of the door is a lavishly and somewhat garishly decorated room.  There are three ogres in the room, each one bigger than the last.  The biggest one carries a nasty looking club slung on his belt and stands about ten feet tall.  The other two ogres stand at attention glaring menacingly at the unnanounced intrusion but the big one just chuckles.

*"Well, well, someone let my good friend Retty out."*

"Hello Ooga," says Rettburg with easy familiarity. 

*"And what makes you think the boss'll let you stay out this time Retty? He was pretty upset at you I recall. I ain't sticking my neck out for you again!"*

"Hey Ooga, you can help me, I know you can, and I brought a something along to make it easier.  Give the boss half the junk this guy is carrying and we split the other half and I am home free."

About now is when Kalath starts to smell a rat.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 16, 2002)

Kalath chuckles. "Heh heh heh... I rather thought this would happen. Never trust anyone in this place...."

Kalath then turns to speak to Ooga. "Ooga, how about this: You let me deal with Rettburg... or him deal with me. If I kill him, you get his body to present to the boss as something _you_ accomplished, and maybe a bit more. No need to mention me. If he kills me... well then, you get everything you can get off my body. And at no risk to you. No matter what happens, you win, and all you have to is stay out of this... I want to deal with a rat."

Kalath grins fiercely and turns back to Rettburg.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 16, 2002)

Ooga laughs out loud and slaps his leg. 

*"Ooo.  Me like the way you think!  Double-icity. Trust no one and carry a big wooden thing to beat people on the head with!  That is good idea!"*

Rettburg nervously slides a bit away from Kalath.  

*"Except for one thing and then another thing,"*  and now Ooga stops laughing, *"The boss don't want Retty dead.  And I kinda like the rat myself. And I seem to have heard that someone who looks like you went knocking into the boss's back door without asking."*

This is my last post for tonight.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 16, 2002)

Turning to Ooga once more, Kalath continues to talk, always keeping a hand on his weapons and an eye on Rettburg.

"Maybe the boss will rethink that when the boss hears about the trouble dear Rettburg has been stirring up... just think of all the recent disturbances, happening so close to Rettburg's escape. Just think... Ooga, hero for eliminating a major annoyance and potential traitor to the boss... and having made a profit doing it, too! No need for you to do anything but watch."

"And Ooga... Rettburg is looking to betray me, even after how I helped him. What is to say that he could not do that to you? Better to have this resolved and for us to go our seperate ways. Look out for yourself, Ooga. And be careful, things can get dangerous around here."


----------



## Wicht (Feb 16, 2002)

*"Of course Retty would betray me if he could make a little at it!"* smiles Ooga, *"But I guess you ain't no one I could trust either.  So you is saying i should lets you beat up Retty, go on your way and then look good to the boss."*

The huge ogre smiles at Kalath and Kalath glimpses an unfortunately intelligent gleam in the ogres eye.  _*"And then I supposes I tells the boss I gots Retty and I lets you go and he will be oh so nice to me and give me a bigger stick...*_*

"OR he might just decide to give me a few years in one of the crypts because I was fool enough to let you go make trouble elsewhere."*

The ogre laughs, *"I am afraid my momma did not drop me from the kumquat cart the day before today!  Some of the boys don't have the brains that the boss keeps in his dog but I ain't as thick as I might be if I were one of them!"*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 16, 2002)

"So, you _are_ smarter than the average ogre. Small surprise that you lead them. Perhaps you are smart enough to realize that you are now between a rock and a hard place... the boss may be mad at you for letting me go, but I am here and not letting me go could have unfortunate consequences, in the end, at least. I doubt you would truly serve the boss just as well as a zombie...."

"Perhaps a bargain could be made? Bargains require no trust, just strength and watchful caution. All I ask for is unhindered combat with the rat."

Doubtful about the chances of the ogre accepting, Kalath moves slightly towards the door, keeping his hand on a weapon and trying to keep Rettburg in sight.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 16, 2002)

*"Hehe, you thinks to take us on bit by bit.  It might be fun actually to let you go a bit with Retty, because I gots men all over the place.  But just one thing...

"Retty is a low down rat and we likes that in him and maybe you are low down rat too and we likes that perhaps in you too, hehe.  

"But your brother does not take care of all the trash in the cave.  And when the rats don't work whole place smell like momma's cooking and reminds us of when we were sick.  No thank you please!  

"If you get outta this alive let me give you free piece of advice without charging you... If you want to see the place talks to the snooty ghost at the bosses back door.  He sign you on... give you work and you not only do you get to help the boss but you get snazzy dental plan too!

"And well nothing personal but we gets free rent for dealing with intruders...

"Ok boys, break him into smaller pieces..."* 

*Ooga*
*CR:* 10
*Hits:* 12
*Yen Factor:* 3
*Possessions:* Club (+2 to Tree moves)
*Powers*
Master of the Sly Claw
Master of the Ruins
Master of the Tree
Toughness (x2)
Fated

*Ogre Guards*
*CR:* 5
*Hits:* 6
*Yen Factor:* 2
*Powers*
Master of the Sly Claw
Master of the Staid Ruins
Toughness

*Rettburg*
*CR:* 8
*yen factor:* 2
*Hits:* 9
*Possessions:* dagger, Leather Armor
*Powers:* 
Master of the hidden rat, 
Master of the secret fang, 
expert of the dagger, 
Fated, 
dirty trick, shove, chair shot


----------



## Wicht (Feb 16, 2002)

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 12 / 6 / 6 / 9

The ogres rush at Kalath.  Ooga tries to hold Kalath down to stomp on hime while one guard hops around wanting to help.  The other guard is trying to crush Kalath under his weight and Rettburg shows his true colors by changing shape into that of a rat-man and aiming a fierce blow at his once companion. "Nothing personal," says Rettburg, "just trying to make a profit here."

_Ooga at Kalath:_ *The rabbit dances on top of the ruins; grasps the speed of the lily!*

_Ogre Guard 1 at Kalath:_ *The wolf crushes the glade; wards off the chi of the wyrm!*

_Ogre Guard 2 at Kalath:_ *The rose petal dances by the city; leaps over the drive of the shadow!*

_Rettburg at Kalath:_ *The rose petal demolishes the savanna; redirects the tempest of the four winds!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 16, 2002)

Current Hits: 17
Current Ki: 12

"Talk to the ghost at the boss's back door, eh.... Would his name be Willford?"

With that asked, Kalath attacks! Angry, Kalath transfers his anger to his strikes, attacking Rettburg with burning fury while still keeping a cool enough head to evade attacks and body slams directed at him!

Attack at Rettburg: The evasive rabbit burns the volcano and ravages the palace; parries the descent of the body!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 16, 2002)

*"Yeah thats the guy!"* says Ooga cheerfully as Kalath evades his foot.

Moving quickly between the big ogres, Kalath miraculously remains unscathed, but just as he lashes out at Rettburg, the small rat-man trips and Kalath's attack fails to even connect.

ooc - Fated in case you wondered.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 16, 2002)

Fight location: ruins

*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* 12 / 6 / 6 / 9

It's chaos in the room!  *"Who has the bugger!"* shouts Ooga above the din.

_Ooga at Kalath:_ *The toad speaks across the swamp; shields against the throw of the body!*

_Ogre Guard 1 at Kalath:_ *The manta ray prances with the knoll; shields against the assailment of the willow!*

_Ogre Guard 2 at Kalath:_ *The falcon annihilates the knoll; shields the offensive of the fire!*

_Rettburg at Kalath:_ *The thorn charges the mesa; dances from the beauty of the bamboo!*


----------



## graydoom (Feb 16, 2002)

ooc: Heh, I somewhat expected that Fated. I was thinking of pumping more into that attack, but I decided not to risk it.
Also, YB question. If a Thug does not join a gang throughout the time he is a Thug, then decides to join one upon becoming a Gang Boss, can he learn two Gang Member locations from that gang now, because neither of the Gang Member he currently has are filled?

Current Hits: 17
Current Ki: 12

Kalath nods when Ooga confirms the name. "Thank you Ooga... I hope we meet again someday, on better terms. You seem to be quite a smart ogre, and I would much rather have you on my side than against me."

That said, Kalath makes a blindingly fast attack, attacking Rettburg so quickly that by the time Rettburg has felt the strike Kalath is already out of the way of any counterattack!

Attack at Rettburg: The scorpion attacks the village so fast that it strikes in the midst of the glade; dodges the foray of the snow! *yen*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 16, 2002)

*"I got him Big One!"* says one of the ogres as Kalath strikes Rettburg for *1 hit*.  And indeed He manages to connect for *1 hit* on Kalath.


-No a thug needs to learn his gang member location at the appropriate time or else he loses it.  Course I have been considering doing an end run for my villain around being in Team Rocket by going the Dark path until I can switch over to Gang Boss myself.  It would take only 1 extra earned rank that way.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 16, 2002)

Fight location: ruins

*Round:* 3
*Hits Remaining:* 12 / 6 / 6 / 8

_Ooga at Kalath:_ *The falcon annihilates the ravine; silences the beauty of the heart!*

_Ogre Guard 1 at Kalath:_ *The dagger cuts the prairie; leaps over the rolling of the fire!*

_Ogre Guard 2 at Kalath:_ *The staff shouts upon the island; averts the offensive of the spirit!*

_Rettburg at Kalath:_ *CHAIR SHOT!* 

yen = 2


----------



## graydoom (Feb 16, 2002)

Current Hits: 16
Current Ki: 12

Unable to attack Rettburg, Kalath bashes one of the guards and tries to block their attacks.

Attack at Guard #2: The rose petal bashes the river; destructively blocks the aggression of the weapon!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 16, 2002)

Kalath lands *1 hit* on one of the guards just as Rettburg pulls a rug out from underneath Kalath and he falls and takes *1 hit* right before Ooga lands a hard *1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 16, 2002)

Fight location: ruins

*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* 12 / 5 / 6 / 8

As kalath must quickly recover from having the rugged pulled out from under him, his four opponents rush in to take advantage of his position!

_Ooga at Kalath:_ *The tiger charges the valley; blocks the terror of the invisible blade!*

_Ogre Guard 1 at Kalath:_ *The rat brutalizes the ricefield; reduces the gaze of the armor!*

_Ogre Guard 2 at Kalath:_ *The courageous northstar decimates the vineyard; conceals the drive of the canine when it swiftly absorbs the speed of the body!*

_Rettburg at Kalath:_ *The dragon mangles the knoll; conceals the foray of the scythe!* 

yen = 2


----------



## graydoom (Feb 16, 2002)

Current Hits: 14
Current Ki: 12

Leaping back to his feet and whipping out his staff, Kalath switches back to Rettburg, attempting to penetrate the rat-mans defenses while dodging the concealed attacks of Rettburg!

Attack at Rettburg: The staff penetrates the fountain; dodges the rolling of the invisible blade!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 16, 2002)

Kalath makes a valiant effort, but he only manages to avoid Ooga's blow and ends up being knocked by both ogre guards and by Rettburg for * 3 hits*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 16, 2002)

Fight location: ruins

*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* 12 / 5 / 6 / 8

Rettburg has a hold now and he doesn't want to let go!

_Ooga at Kalath:_ *The snake prances underneath the well; dominates the drive of the clouds!*

_Ogre Guard 1 at Kalath:_ *The lizard annihilates the pillars; redirects the energy of the lily!*

_Ogre Guard 2 at Kalath:_ *The spider speaks before the ravine; dodges the rising of the river!*

_Rettburg at Kalath:_ *The fang slays the vale; dodges the rolling of the root!* 

yen = 2


----------



## graydoom (Feb 16, 2002)

Current Hits: 11
Current Ki: 12

Kalath hits Rettburg with a cheap blow and gets out of the hold!

Chair Shot at Rettburg!

Defending move: The crane strikes the ricefield; dominates the speed of the four winds! *yen*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 17, 2002)

Kalath knocks Rettburg away, doing *1 hit* in the process.  In the confusion of the moment, one of the ogres manages to land a punch on Kalath's head making him see stars for an instant and doing *1 hit*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 17, 2002)

Fight location: ruins

*Round:* 6
*Hits Remaining:* 12 / 5 / 6 / 7

Sensing that perhaps Kalath is weakening, the three ogres attack very hard, while the rat-man dodges here and there, trying not to get tramples and not to get hit!

_Ooga at Kalath:_ *The wolf severs the vineyard; parries the speed of the steel!*

_Ogre Guard 1 at Kalath:_ *The chimera nails the caves; waves away the storm of the armor!*

_Ogre Guard 2 at Kalath:_ *The mongoose slashes close to the garden; scatters the onslaught of the heart!*

_Rettburg at Kalath:_ *The chopstick spins underneath the hells; fends off the kick of the mist! *yen** 

yen = 6


----------



## graydoom (Feb 17, 2002)

Current Hits: 10
Current Ki: 12

Gauging his actions, Kalath waits and then responds to Rettburg's intricate maneuvers with a plain, simple bashing attack with his sword, putting all of Rettburg's scattering efforts to naught.

Attack at Rettburg: The sword bashes the plain; scatters the drive of the sun!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 17, 2002)

Kalath takes a blow from an ogre and takes another from Ooga for a total of *2 hits*.  He shrugs them off and bashes the rat-man for *2 hits*.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 17, 2002)

Fight location: ruins

*Round:* 7
*Hits Remaining:* 12 / 5 / 6 / 5

_Ooga at Kalath:_ *The cherry blossum spins across the river; dominates the speed of the moon!*

_Ogre Guard 1 at Kalath:_ *The chopstick leaps over the badlands; shields the descent of the lava!*

_Ogre Guard 2 at Kalath:_ *The owl swims on top of the castle; averts the cut of the four winds!*

_Rettburg at Kalath:_ *The snake speaks next to the pond; removes the energy of the root as it waves away the stab of the fire!* 

yen = 6


----------



## graydoom (Feb 17, 2002)

ooc: Rettburg only has 5 hits left.

Current Hits: 8
Current Ki: 12

"One way or another, goodbye, Rettburg. Either we part ways here, or you part from this earth forevermore."

Pure, focused, and his anger turned to pure determination, Kalath continues his unremitting attack on the traitorous rat, putting all his power into one killing blow!

Attack (SL +4) at Rettburg: The pure ki-rin unremittingly shreds the wetlands; guards against the rolling of the leaf!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 17, 2002)

As the ogres do little more than watch, Kalath sucks the life from Rettburg's body.  The rat-man assumes his normal human appearance and then falls to the ground dead.

*"Uh-oh,"* says one of the Ogres, *"Rettville ain't gonna like this!"*

*"NOW YOU DONE IT!!!* shouts Ooga, *"I HATES the smell of garbage!!!"*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 17, 2002)

Fight location: ruins

*Round:* 8
*Hits Remaining:* 12 / 5 / 6 / -

_Ooga at Kalath:_ *The chimera assaults the tower; ruthlessly redirects the motion of the invisible blade!*

_Ogre Guard 1 at Kalath:_ *The frog appears facing the vineyard; removes the roar of the rainbow!*

_Ogre Guard 2 at Kalath:_ *The chopstick storms the village; leaps over the energy of the steam as it waves away the violence of the cat! *yen**

yen = 8


----------



## graydoom (Feb 17, 2002)

"Hahahahahaahaha. That, Rettburg, _was_ personal. Betray me and die."

Pulling out a small round ball, Kalath throws it agains the floor with great force and closes his eyes. When the ball hits the floor, a momentary flash of terrible bright light temporarily blinds everyone except him, and it even blurs Kalath's vision.

As Ooga and the ogres are still blinded, Kalath begins to make his graceful retreat, but throws a few words back to Ooga and the ogres. "Rettville will have to deal with it. Rettburg sought to kill me, and I killed him instead. If Rettville is smart, he will not pursue the issue. If he _does_ pursue the issue... why, I'll deal with him as I dealt with this rat. If you see Rettville before I do, tell him that I hold no grudge against him... only against Rettburg, and I have had my vengeance for that."

"Good day, Ooga.... I hold nothing against you for this. I truly do hope we can meet again under better conditions. Until then, good luck... oh, and please keep Rettburg's dagger around. It was mine, and I hope someday to reclaim it."

"Hope to see you soon, Ooga."

Dirty Trick!

And Kalath exits Ooga's territory, moving as quickly as he can back to where he came in.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 17, 2002)

hehe - i knew you were gonna run 

but they are gonna chase you so...

Kalath runs out the door and backtracks.

As he runs out he hears a bellow, "*AFTER THAT MAN."*

As he runs down the corridor with the turns the door Rettburg had advised him not to open opens and four ogres look out.  Ignoring them Kalath keeps running, into the nursery and then into the den.  He is faintly aware that a few of the ogre women have joined the chase and he can still hear Ooga bellowing out orders.

Running through the sleeping area he inadvertently wakes a few ogres as he steps on them and he is pretty sure as he makes it through the kitchen that several of them hollered and probably joined the pursuit.  

As he runs through the poker room, he hears Ooga below, *"Fresh meat escaping."*  Likely the cooks have joined the throng.  The ogres playing cards react too slowly to stop him and he is out of that room and taking the stairs three at a time as a small horde of ogres bellow in pursuit.  

He is forced to stop about halfway up the stairs and catch his breath and he hears the panting of many mouths and the heavy stomping of many feet.  _Is that an impish giggle._

Spurred on, Kalath continues racing up the stairs and clears the doorway of the crypt just as a few ogres reach the top of the stairs.

It is apparent that the sun has just started to come up and the sky shines with a predawn light.  Wasting no time Kalath sprints down to the cobblestone path and races along it.  Looking over his shoulder he sees there are about thirty ogres and 6 imps in pursuit and is thus motivated to really put on the speed.  The "Street of Tombs gives way to the "Path of Fear" and racing south Kalath makes very good time to the front gate.

"What..." is all Kalath hears from the two goblin guards as he races out of the gates and away from the cemetery.


----------



## Wicht (Feb 17, 2002)

I forgot...

_For killing Rettburg Kalath recieves 1/2 an experience point_


----------



## graydoom (Feb 17, 2002)

Kalath wipes his brow. "Whew, toooo close, that. At least that damn rat is dead, though I've made enemies."

ooc: How will heading back in work?


----------



## Wicht (Feb 17, 2002)

Give me about a week and I can start you on a new expedition.  I gotta bunch a things to catch up on and will take advantage of you being chased out to do it  

I would suggest a partner but the only one close to your level is sharlea and she is inside already, though Rathan seems intent on making it a short visit


----------



## graydoom (Feb 17, 2002)

Nah, a partner would crimp my style . And slow me down, for that matter.

And how shall I survive a week without my dose of YBA? The horror! Heh. Well, just start up the thread whenever you're ready, and I'll be there . At least the downtime will let Kalath stock up on some more weapons.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 17, 2002)

Wicht, a couple questions.

A while back, I remember you deciding that anything else that added to hits that stacked with armor would cost 5 yen base + 5 yen per hit added. Is this right?

Also, are there any other weapons that you could clue me in to, other than the ones I already have? I'm planning to buy a club now but I can't think of much else. Kalath desires to become a walking arsenal .


----------



## Wicht (Feb 17, 2002)

Armor was 5 yen per +1 added I believe (with a cap at +5) and the shield was the same price I believe.  I do not remember mentioning anything besides that though I guess we could allow a third defense item for a 5 yen base price and a +5 yen per each hit up to a maximum +5 hits.  ( I can't for the life of me remember if I mentioned the cap at +5 elsewhere but I know I had realized it was probably a good idea at some point)

As for other weapons - I hadn't given it much thought (heh - I mostly just wing that sort of thing).  One of the other threads saw a glove with needles on the finger that did +1 to both claw and needle attacks (cost 4 yen).  Basically anything can work as long as it makes some sort of sense and follows the basic price guidelines.

just some ideas
whip - vine
throwing star - north star
Magic staff - staff/north star (cost 4 yen)

Just one more guideline - two items can not stack - for instance if you had the magic staff and a throwing star - you can't get double damage from a north star move.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 17, 2002)

Doh! I don't think you mentioned the +5 cap for armor and shields. I'll have to note that in the rules. That sure changes Kalath's plans, heh. Any chance I could "upgrade" my current armor at a cost of something like 5 yen + 5 yen/hit added?

And I guess I'll be quickly acquiring the third protective item... I'll add a note about that to the rules, I guess.

On the weapons, I had the idea of a Serrated (Thorned) Whip, which would add +1 both vine and thorn. And I like the throwing star idea... I'll use that . Thanks!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 17, 2002)

Nope sorry - to upgrade your armor you gotta sell what you got and pay the full price for the new.  Which is a good thing considering how easy it seems to be to acquire money from looting stuff 

Kalath is already a monster compared to a monster of equal hits 

hehe - I thought powergaming in YBA would take slightly longer to happen but it seems reality is different than concept.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 17, 2002)

Oh well . I'm sure I'll survive . Still, the buying and selling to upgrade my armor/shield to +5/+5 will cost most of my money.

BTW, what would be some good examples for the third defensive item? I'm thinking of calling them accessories and putting stuff like magical amulets, rings, and luckstones as examples.

Also, is there a cap to the damage that a weapon can add?


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 17, 2002)

Time to close this thread and start a new one!  Please don't post in it anymore EXCEPT to post a link to the new thread; then a moderator can close it.

Thanks!

Piratecat


----------

